

Moonpig vulnerability - thehodge
http://ifc0nfig.com/moonpig-vulnerability/

======
LukeB_UK
They also make it very difficult to delete your account. Rather than just have
a link on the site, you have to contact customer services and they say they'll
respond in 24-48 hours.

Not to mention the ways they try to hide you removing your card details. If
you want to remove your card details, do the following:

 _The easiest way to do this would be to go to the My Account page then click
on the ‘Add Moonpig Prepay Credit’ link, click on the Buy link and your saved
card details will be shown onscreen. Click on the ‘Remove Card’ option._

